# HPE-S cam question



## EvilGoat (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking to buy an HPE-S cam for my 06 ls2 gto, I watched a video on youtube and it said hpe-s cam...thats it, where would i find one of these at? and how much $$$ am I looking at spending? thanks


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

check out horsepower engineering's website if none of the vendors sell them. from hpe directly it's about 400 bucks for the bumpstick. forget about the s and s2 go straight for the megadeath:lol:

btw the megadeath came made 430 rwhp and 399 rwtq on a 02 z06 with factory manifolds. pretty impressive if you ask me...


----------



## SGTZ06 (Jan 29, 2008)

EvilGoat said:


> I'm looking to buy an HPE-S cam for my 06 ls2 gto, I watched a video on youtube and it said hpe-s cam...thats it, where would i find one of these at? and how much $$$ am I looking at spending? thanks


You have an M6 right? There are lots of nice cams out there, thats the cam I was looking at also. Just don't go to big, you don't want to bog it out down low.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.horsepowerengineering.com/shopping/Picture_6.html

Don't forget you'll also need a dyno tune. On top of that I would highly suggest getting the Comp Cams 921 valve spring kit.


----------

